# 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE Shaking problem



## jussblaz3 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know alot of people have posted about this but i wanted some insight about what to do with my car. I have a 2000 Nissan maxima GLE with 98k's on it. I've had it for about over a year now and i've had this problem with it. The check engine light is on and also the TCS light is on and the SLIP light is on. When i start the car these lights come on sometimes the Check engine light is always on. When the check engine light is on it drives fine but when the other two lights come on its starts to shake when you press on the brake and when its idle it shakes alot too. If you drive the car around long enough the shaking stops but the three lights are always on. If i press on the gas and pick up real fast when i hit about 40 mph the check engine light starts to blink and a burning smell starts to come out from under the hood and through the AC. I had it checked out once and the mechanic changed one of the Coils but the problem still happens. It happens alot when it is cold and its not as bad when the weather starts to get warm....can anybody help me out? any insight on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Change out ALL the ignition coils with the Nissan coils. We've replaced lots of these at the dealership for this exact complaint!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well what's the codes you have if the CEL is on? TCS and slip lights on could be something with the ABS and with the shaking while braking points even more to it.


----------

